# California SE exam application timeline



## anteaters (May 22, 2021)

California board requires application submitted and approved before registering for the SE exam. Has anyone recieved the approval letter to register at NCEES website? How long does it usually take for the board to review the application? It seems the NCEES will start to accept registration from Jun. 14th.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (May 22, 2021)

I’m on the same boat. I applied to the CA board about a month ago, but I have not heard from them. The board did cash the check already, so it’s just a matter of time.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Jun 9, 2021)

anteaters said:


> California board requires application submitted and approved before registering for the SE exam. Has anyone recieved the approval letter to register at NCEES website? How long does it usually take for the board to review the application? It seems the NCEES will start to accept registration from Jun. 14th.


Have you heard from the board yet? Nothing on my end.


----------



## anteaters (Jun 10, 2021)

Nothing on my end either.


----------



## Ricchan (Jul 11, 2022)

Have any of you heard from the board? I only received an email on June 15th saying they've received my application...no word on approval. They won't even allow us to contact them to check. 


> The Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists has received your application and it has been referred to technical review.
> 
> Please do not contact the Board for status checks. Once in technical review, you will receive one of the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPLS (Jul 12, 2022)

A large number of SE applications are completing technical review so you should be hearing something this week.


----------



## Ricchan (Jul 16, 2022)

Just reporting back that I received approval last week on 7/12 and I submitted 4/30.


----------

